# Aion Free-to-Play Client lädt nicht!



## belialshiva (19. März 2012)

Hallo Community!

Ich weiss das dieses Thema das ich gleich anspreche schon 1000 mal angesprochen wurde, aber eine Lösung war noch nicht dabei.

Also, da Aion jetzt Free-to-Play ist wollte ich es gern mal testen und dann vielleicht abonnieren. Ich habe auf der Aion Page nun ein Account erstellt und den 138 MB Client geladen. Auf dem Rechner installiert und dann startet der Gameforge Launcher und will die aktuelle Version des Games laden. Er beginnt auch zu laden, aber nach 400 MB ist die Download Geschwindigkeit bei 0 Bytes und auch eine Stunde oder 2 Stunden danach steht der Upload immernoch bei 0 bytes und 400 MB. Wenn ich dann das Update Stoppe und erneut beginne passiert nichts. Wenn ich dann das ganze Fenster schließe und erneut öffnen will, öffnet es sich nicht. Erst wenn ich den Rechner neu starte kann ich es wieder öffnen und es läuft weiter, wieder bis zu ca. 400MB und dann beginnt das spiel von vorn. Das Soeil geht schon seit letzten Donnerstag so. Ich bin bei großartigen 18%. Ich kann doch mein Rechner nicht 82 mal neu Starten. 

Ich habe den Client und alles auch schon 3 mal neu installiert immer das selbe Ergebniss. Weiss einer nen Rat der das auch schon hatte?


----------



## Djiriod (19. März 2012)

hast du schonmal probiert den launcher in die ausnahme liste deines antiviren programms zu packen, bzw. das programm kurz mal ausgeschaltet und es dann getestet?


----------



## belialshiva (19. März 2012)

Wie meinst du das mmit aktivem Programm?


----------



## Djiriod (19. März 2012)

nicht aktiv, sondern Anti-Viren Programm. Die meisten haben Listen, in denen sie ausnahmen speichern (wegen blocken und so). Wenn du diese Liste nicht findest, oder der vllt gar keine hat, probier mal, dass kurz auszustellen und dann den Aion Launcher downloaden zu lassen. 
Danach das Anstellen des Antiviren Programms bitte nicht vergessen.


----------



## belialshiva (19. März 2012)

Ok da schau ich gleich mal, nutze seit kurzem G Data mit allem Firewall Virusscann und so. Meld mich gleich wieder^^


----------



## belialshiva (19. März 2012)

Keine Besserung, hängt jetzt bei 50 MB.


----------



## Djiriod (19. März 2012)

kennst du vllt jemanden, der auch Aion spielt aus deinem Bekanntenkreis? Dann könntest du dir vllt dort den schon geladenen Client besorgen :/
Wie du sagtest, eine wirkliche Lösung gabs bisher noch nicht auf das Problem. Leider sind mit auch keine Alternativen zur offiziellen Patcher bekannt, bei dem man sich Aion nun holen kann. Und ich weiß nicht, ob der Patcher alte Downloads vom NCsoft Loader aktualisieren kann. (Denn davon gibts ein paar alternativ Downloads)


----------



## belialshiva (19. März 2012)

Leider kenne ich da gerade niemand. Ich bin quasi der Tester und dann ziehen immer alle nach^^ Aber ich kann es auf einem meiner anderen Rechner versuchen. Kann man das Game dann per USB Stick rüber ziehen?


----------



## nirvanager1 (19. März 2012)

wenn du nen 18GB USB stick hast ja 

geht sonst mit externer Festplatte auch


----------



## Manat (2. April 2012)

Für alle mit Download-Problemen, versuchts mal auf diesem Weg: http://board.de.aionfreetoplay.com/board23-aion-das-spiel/board24-fragen-und-hilfe-zum-spiel/board35-guide-forum/1565-reupp-des-aion-ordners/ (offizielles Aion-Forum von Gameforge, bitte dort ggfs. als Gast einloggen, sonst Thread nicht ansehbar )


----------

